# new to site hello from ireland



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the HF  I've raised a couple of babies too. Its so hard not to spoil them.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Helenmcd (Dec 26, 2008)

looking forward to the pictures, good luck


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I can't wait to see pix of your baby. ;p


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Have fun posting.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome  What part of Ireland are you from, Misty is from Ireland


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

welcome to HF... cant wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*HI! Im new too! Ireland?!?!?! That is awsome!!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait to see your baby! *


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

*:shock:Ireland?!?! THAT IS SO COOL! I can't wait to see the baby! welcom! *


----------



## vicki (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the welcomes, i just added some pictures of my foal in my profile, dont know how else to do it for now, hope you find them ok, he had only just arrived home and was such a cutie


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

vicki said:


> thanks for the welcomes, i just added some pictures of my foal in my profile, dont know how else to do it for now, hope you find them ok, he had only just arrived home and was such a cutie


*Your foal is a cutie!!!!!!! What breed?*


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, Ireland! I am so fascinated by anything Irish, I am like 3/4 Irish, only 2nd generation Irish immigrant on mom's side. Maybe we can get together and chat Gaelic sometime! (I'm a slow learner).

Welcome to the site! Best on the web, I know. Glad you finally made it!

I have found to have the relationship I want with my horse I gotta establish alpha first, then after that isn't challenged we can move on to the affection part. I have had my stud colt for 5 months now, and we are just getting around to the snuzzling part, and ONLY cuz he minds his manners (yes, took that long.) As we say on the PonyBoy Posse, don't take chocolate from your horse.:wink: Best of luck with your hoofkid.

Blessings!


----------



## vicki (Dec 25, 2008)

StormyBlues said:


> *Your foal is a cutie!!!!!!! What breed?*


 He is a Knapstrupper, a real cutie when he wants to be........


----------



## vicki (Dec 25, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Wow, Ireland! I am so fascinated by anything Irish, I am like 3/4 Irish, only 2nd generation Irish immigrant on mom's side. Maybe we can get together and chat Gaelic sometime! (I'm a slow learner).
> 
> Welcome to the site! Best on the web, I know. Glad you finally made it!
> 
> ...


Cool 3/4 Irish, you probably know more Gaelic than me, :lol: thanks for the welcome, im learning lots. Go raimh maith agot x


----------

